# Utricularia graminifolia question



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that a good idea to buy Utricularia graminifolia that was growed emersed for immidiate submersed planting?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I find that it really doesn't matter. Even if you got the submersed kind, it would still take a _long_ time for the UG to get established. 

It's also better to have a tank that's cycled as it seems to do better with a bio-filter on which to feed.

It took one and a half months to go from this:










to this:










As you can see, it's quite slow.

All that said, once UG gets settled, it grows really, really fast.

So, no, it does not matter if you get the emersed kind. Just be ready to wait quite a bit before it takes off.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome, thanks! How frequently do you trim it?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd say about every three weeks or so. It depends on how deep you like it. I like it thin, so I ended up cutting it about once every two weeks.
If you're lax in cutting, it grows thick and dies at the bottom like HC.
You cut it much the way you would HC, too. You just snip willy-nilly until it's thinned out.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good info to know UG. I'm actually looking for some myself.... I suppose you don't have any huh?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey, Speedie. Not until the above tank is fully carpeted will I. Give me about two months and I might have some.

If you're in a rush, there are, I hear, carnivorous plant societies that grow tons of this stuff.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

im a carnivorous plant enthusiast, which was funny because i thought i would have a head start in obtaining UG since i knew all the good online nursury sites. sadly, i've looked at several reputable carnivorous nurseries and none save one had it--and i guess since supply is low and demand is high, they're asking for a rather high price of $12 for a 2x2 plot (shipping not yet included) i was thinking about giving in, but im going to wait around in the forums and lurk for a bit before i get desperate.

but, if you're already desperate: http://www.carnivorousplantnursery.com/sales/salesplants.htm


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

$12 for a 2x2 was cheap when i got my first batch. i remember paying almost $20 for a smaller amount.

i think itd be fine going from emmersed to submersed. and i agree. it takes FOREVER for it to settle but once it does it tends to grow pretty fast.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

well, if you place in shipping and handling it all turns out to be around $20. i guess fish stores need to make a profit too.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I sold this for $30 or $40 awhile ago on a local aquarium society website to another member.

Join a local aquarium society, there are huge benefits


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

That's three hundred dollars on the open market right there.


----------



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Once its carpeted and the tank is filled, what sort of requirements does UG require? 

Would 2 Ottlite Foldable lamps (like the ones you have Uglygenius) be enough?

And would Dosing excel and DIY co2 be enough? Any other dosing regimes??


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I may be a little late to the game but here's my anecdata:

Yes, you can plant emersed growth UG submersed, It may take a while to adjust and will probably melt in the transition for submersed form. 
I've heard that CO2 may help the transition but I'm not sure (I only grow it emersed.)

As to its requirments, I've actually grown a patch of UG in a tank without CO2, and it spread rather happily, so DIY should be sufficient, I'm not aware of how it does with excel.


----------



## Veritas_Veritas (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got this plant from: http://veritas.ecrater.com/  [email protected]


----------



## Aannaburnett (Mar 11, 2017)

Ugly Genius said:


> I find that it really doesn't matter. Even if you got the submersed kind, it would still take a _long_ time for the UG to get established.
> 
> It's also better to have a tank that's cycled as it seems to do better with a bio-filter on which to feed.
> 
> ...


quick question, if i didn't separate mine will it still spread? or will i need to start over?


----------

